# Beer Can Chicken fit for an Attorney General



## scoochdude (Sep 11, 2011)

I had a Republican Luncheon at my restaurant this week.  Our Attorney General was the speaker. Around 125 showed up.  I served Pot Roast, Beer Can Chicken, Fried Catfish, a slew of side dishes, and of course our awesome salad bar.  I do a lot of work for the Republicans.  I'm pretty conservative, but they know I'm a member of the Green Party.  If you have enough green, then I'll throw you a party.

I just got my new cooker, and I can't stop using it. 

Prepped and ready.  That's chicken living the High Life.  No queer beer here.








Loaded and loaded.







Isn't that a beautiful piece of equipment?  Its the first piece of equipment I've ever bought new.  I'm the bottom feeder of restaurant equip.  I buy things when everyone else is done with it.  This was custom made for me, and I couldn't be more pleased.







Ready to come off at 160 degrees.  Some of them look a little drunk and passed out.







Beerview:







I could have rubbed them down more, but overall they turned out great.  Any way that I can get alcohol into a bunch of stuffy Republicans, I will.


----------



## africanmeat (Sep 11, 2011)

looks yummy and juicy .


----------



## scoochdude (Sep 11, 2011)

Good Morning.  What time is it in Cape Town right now?


----------



## garyinmd (Sep 11, 2011)

Look good Dude.  Go to google and type in "current time in Cape Town".  You can find the current time anywhere this way.


----------



## scoochdude (Sep 11, 2011)

I was just making conversation. Thanks though.


----------



## terry colwell (Sep 11, 2011)

Scoochdude,, What in the world is the avatar pic of. Can't zoom in to see.....


----------



## roller (Sep 11, 2011)

It looks like 2 GIJoe`s standing over a dead squirel....Nice cooker ...Keep them Rep. paying....


----------



## michael ark (Sep 11, 2011)




----------



## SmokinAl (Sep 11, 2011)

The chicken looks great!

The rig is awesome!


----------



## scoochdude (Sep 13, 2011)

Roller is right.  2 GI Joes posing with their fresh kill.


----------



## scarbelly (Sep 13, 2011)

Looks like it came out great. Nice looking rig


----------



## sqwib (Sep 13, 2011)

Awesome Job


----------



## bluebombersfan (Sep 13, 2011)

SmokinAl said:


> The chicken looks great!
> 
> The rig is awesome!


X2


----------



## alelover (Sep 13, 2011)

Nice cooker dude. Chickens look great. I guess I'd look a little drunk and passed out if I had my head chopped off and a beer can stuck up my butt.


----------



## gofish (Sep 15, 2011)

They look grea,t and I love the looks of that cooker!

For what it's worth ... I plug the chicken 'neck hole' with an onion now.  My thought process is to keep the beer steam in the bird cavity.


----------



## scoochdude (Sep 15, 2011)

That's an awesome idea. Next time, I'm plugging the neck hole. Thanks.


----------



## masterofmymeat (Sep 15, 2011)

GoFish said:


> They look grea,t and I love the looks of that cooker!
> 
> For what it's worth ... I plug the chicken 'neck hole' with an onion now.  My thought process is to keep the beer steam in the bird cavity.







Scoochdude said:


> That's an awesome idea. Next time, I'm plugging the neck hole. Thanks.


Whatcha' Sayin'??? That is a great idea. I'm doing that next time, thanks GoFish. Everything looks great Scoochdude, love the rig.

What's the best beer to use? I just slap Bud Lights in cause they're on hand...always...James


----------



## gofish (Sep 15, 2011)

I use what ever beers on hand, I always add something to the beer can. 

I take a huge swig of the beer, then remove the entire can top and season the beer with a big tablespoon of rub or cajun seasoning (maybe an onion quarter).  Then 'seal' the neck hole. 

I believe these ideas were stolen from a BBQ show ...


----------



## michael ark (Sep 15, 2011)

It don't matter if their stolen. Just that their shared.


----------



## supercenterchef (Sep 25, 2011)

> I'm a member of the Green Party.  If you have enough green, then I'll throw you a party.


My new party :)


----------



## oldschoolbbq (Sep 25, 2011)

Looks good, and I'm a liberal...very
	

	
	
		
		



		
			










Have fun and.........


----------



## jc1947 (Sep 25, 2011)

SmokinAl said:


> The chicken looks great!
> 
> The rig is awesome!


What Al said


----------



## shtrdave (Sep 25, 2011)

The onion Idea is a great one, May I add that using pounder cans will make the chicken kind of stretch out some and my opinion cook better.

Those look great and congrats on the new piece of equipment, it is a nice one.


----------

